# Colson Flyer year?



## dogdart (May 6, 2010)

Found this on Craigslist today . Appears to be a late 30's Colson flyer . Serial number is 55561 d1 on BB


----------



## dogdart (May 6, 2010)

Sorry , meant to post this in Balloon section


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 7, 2010)

I believe they made that style frame from '38-41. There was an earlier version too, with a slightly longer wheelbase. This bike would have been a skiptooth originally, that crankset looks like a Ross.


----------



## ejlwheels (May 7, 2010)

the numeral before or after the letter usually indicates the year, so 1941.
Many of the bottom brackets have sloppy stampings though, so that is merely a best guess.


----------

